# Eure lustigsten Bosspulls



## Agahnim8 (16. März 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

Kennt ihr auch so Legendäre Pulls wie früher bei Golemagg: ´´wer den pullt muss reppkosten bezahlen´´ und dass er dann später doch hochkommt?^^ 

Hier könnt ihr eure Geschichten erzählen.

Wollte einfach mal einen Thread eröffnen wo man auch lachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freue mich schon auf Lachattacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Agahnim8


----------



## LightningBolt (16. März 2008)

Oh ja.

SSC hinter Morogrim. Ich:"Ich geh mal afk"
Drück beim aufstehen autowalk und renne in Morogrimm rein.

Gott sei dank nur ich tot.

War auf jeden fall ein dicker lacher im TS*g*


----------



## Carcharoth (16. März 2008)

In BWL... bei den drei Drachenbossen die direkt nacheinander kommen.
Ich hab aus versehen zwei Bosse gleichzeitig gepullt 

Und ich war der einzige der das überlebte.. *g*


Oder bei Patchwerk... wir machen nen /follow-Train und mich disconnectets dummerweise exakt an der Stelle wo Patchwerk hinläuft...
Tja... war auch n netter Wipe.


----------



## humanflower (16. März 2008)

Naja... halber Raid afk und unser Schurke rennt per Numlock auf den Prinzen los^^


----------



## Monyesak (16. März 2008)

ich stand mal vor der schattenmuddi auf hero und wollt die eigentlich nur anvisieren mit meim mage, aber irgendwie bin ich aufs blinzeln gekommen und ahb mich reingeblinzelt XD


----------



## theriggiboy (16. März 2008)

ich pull kurator^^
bin schurke deswegen verscwinde ich
alle sterben ich sprinte aus ini raus xD








*edit bei Ahramanyu*


----------



## waven (16. März 2008)

Naja ... es war in Gruul's Unterschlupf ...

Ich, als von sich selbst überzeugter Jäger, gehe kurz vor dem 1. wipe ins Totstellen. ''Stehste halt wieder auf wenn der nächste Versuch anfängt, dann ersparst du den anderen die Buffarbeit und deien pot's etc. sind noch drinne.'', dachte ich mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5 Minuten später wollten sie dann wieder anfangen - jedoch - Stopp! RaidLeader muss pinkelpause. Ich Idiot hatte aber vergessen, das Totstellen nur 6 Minuten anhält, und habe es nicht gesehen weil ich die Castzeit ausgeblendet habe. Naja ... als ich dann 2 Meter neben Gruul von selbst automatisch aufstehe und ganze ehlendig verrecke, hat sich das ganze TS kaputtgelacht.

War ja eigentlich die schuld des RaidLeaders, ich hatte alles prima geplant... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Geschichte sorgt heute noch für Bauchkräpfe vom lachen... ^^


----------



## Thamann (16. März 2008)

Die besten pulls passieren bei Magtheridon.
"So nehmt mal eure adds in target BAM pull wipe"


----------



## HGVermillion (16. März 2008)

vor 20 min. Nach dem Schach läufen wir zum Prinzen hoch, mitten auf der Treppe Disconect. Sag das ich hab und logge wieder ein, Raidleiter hat es wegen eines Randomloots nicht gehört, somit höhre ich über das Ts bein einloggen, "So alle da dann können wir ja anfangen", 2 sekunden bevor ich da bin schlägt die Tür vor mir zu und ich steh draußen und muss mitansehen wie sie den Prinzen ohne mich legen :/. Zum glück konnt ich ihn noch looten.


----------



## ullstein (16. März 2008)

auch golemagg nen hunter benutzt ausversehen (oder vllt auch nich is bis heut net geklärt) arc shot in kombination mit seinem pet auf "offense" golemagg kommt hoch is buggy lässt seine adds stehen sowie alles andere getier auf dem weg und wir können ihn schön machen und den rest weglassen wir ham so gelacht dass mer dem hunter +10dkp gegeben ham


----------



## ullstein (16. März 2008)

sry für doppelpost aber eins muss ja noch erwähnt werden...der absolute mega klassiker bei fanriss gewhiped nen hunter hatte fereign death steht wieder auf is im kampf gleichzeitig sind schon leute wieder reingelaufen bemerken nich dass sie im kampf sind man geht gemütlich weiter dann is man grad bei den 3 käfern angelangt da kommen einem im troopers style ca. 200 kleine insekten viecher entgegen


guckst du auch hier: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EWwy3ClaJ8I


----------



## K0l0ss (16. März 2008)

Ich hab in Kara bei der ersten Mob-Gruppe vor Attumen eigentlich nur das nächste Mobs mit TAB-Taste anwählen wollen. Dabei hab ich aber Mittnacht angewählt und mein Pet draufgeschickt, ohne drauf zu achten. Dann hatten wir einen Boss und den gesamten Trash am Arsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (16. März 2008)

ohje is mir vorige woche in kara passiert ich stehe mit meiner gruppe in dem raum vor maid und nehme per tab die falsche gruppe ins target und pulle per dot und hatten dan 2 gruppen am hintern..^^


----------



## LingLing85 (16. März 2008)

Ich selbst hab noch nie sowas verursacht. Hatte aber mal einen Tank in der Gruppe, der krampfhaft versucht hat Murmur in Schattenlaby unter das Zelt zu ziehen  xD


----------



## Sarthek (16. März 2008)

neulich in kara vor moroes, irgendein hunter hat ihn gepullt (keine ahnung wie, wahrscheinlich per pet oder sowas), jedenfalls, wir wipen, danach second try, irgendwer anders pullt, wipe #2. beim dritten mal hats dann doch noch geklappt, obwohl ein großteil recht angefressen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elementaros (16. März 2008)

Mein bester war ich steh hinter Voidreaver und lauf zeitgleich mit Tank los aber ich stand ja hinter ihm also auch näher ran nunja pull halt ^^ bin nur ich gestorben habe dann ank gemacht und dann lief es normal nur die grp war dann so durcheinander gebracht das sie den nicht mehr gepackt haben ....


----------



## Equ (16. März 2008)

Loot Reaver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute können die Range ned einschätzen XD

3 Wipes wegen dem Bodypull xD von paar leuten


----------



## Ragerunner (16. März 2008)

Mein lustigster Bosspull war heute in Kara. Wir stehen vor der Tür zu Aran, um uns erstmal zu buffen.
Ein jäger konnts aber nicht erwarten und ist schonma rein.
Tjaja ihr kennt das mit den Jägern und Bosspulls....da hat er doch gleich ma Aran gepullt und plötzlich klatschen wir gegen die Tür und Aran fängt an,
seine arkane Explosion zu casten, da wir aber draußen waren hat des uns net viel ausgemacht, wie auch die meisten andren zauber von ihm (Flammenkranz, Forst Nova, usw.).
Tjaja schön und gut, aber plötzlich blinzelt sich der Typ vor die Tür, castet 2-3 Frostbolts und haut wieder ab xD. Neuer Plan: Immer wenn er rauskommt dmg bis er tot ist!
Nach 5 min war er dann down und wir konnten looten. Als wir aber reinwollen um unseren Jäger zu rezzen,
stehen plötzlich 8 Arans, jeder an einer Nische und beballern uns mit arkanen geschossen.
Leider mussten wir wipen, damit sie verschwinden, aber lustig wars allemal ^^


----------



## Arkoras (16. März 2008)

Der wohl lustigste Bosspull von mir war bei einem Weltboss. Lethon um genau zu sein, ich als lvl 26 Jäger renne da hoch, umzingelt von (glücklicherweise meine Fraktion) 70ern. Ich dachte mir schon da muss irgendwas sein und mit meinen 26 Leveln steh ich vor so nem Monsterding. Ich natürlich total beendruckt von dem Biest will wissen wie viele Schläge es braucht um mein Pet zu killen, also Pet drauf und BÄM, Pet tot und das Monster rennt auf mich zu, ich renne richtung 70er damit sie mir helfen, oder ka warum, jedenfalls renn ich zu den Leuten (jetzt sollte man wissen, dass Lethon eine Schattenblitzsalve macht, die mehrere Spieler trifft) und jetzt ratet mal was LEthon macht, ja, natürlich die Salve. Bäm, Panik im Raid, Lethon killt alle und sie mussten 15min warten wegen dem Debuff, naja, am Ende haben sie mich dann sogar mitgenommen aber gekillt hab ich Lethon bis heute noch immer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scarecrow (16. März 2008)

nun ja, einmal iwie nen bug bei mittnacht in kara, einer ausm raid wirft nen knallfrosch in seine richtung...pull^^

oder dann lootreaver, nen jäger der (aus versehen) aufs falsche target in unserem fall nen priest) seine misdirection gemacht hat


----------



## hexkleinehex (16. März 2008)

Ich kenn da auch ein kleine Geschichte. Ich das zweite mal Kara und wir fingen an mit Attumen. Eigentlich keine große Geschichte. Aber nach einem Fehlpull (ka wer den damals verursacht hatte) Wipe. Ist ja kein Ding hatten innerhalb von 10 Min damals alles clear bis auf zwei Mobgrps vor Attumen. Also alle wieder rein. Aber ich betrete gerade die Ställe als plötzlich die ersten Mobs wieder respawnen. Und was passiert unweigerlich, klar ich pulle die Mobs. Zum Glück hatte ich nur indirekt Schuld, weil ja die Mobs viel zu früh wieder da waren. An diesem Abend war Kara wohl total verbuggt, weil kaum hatten wir dann die ersten Mobs wieder down kamen schon wieder die nächsten. Also entschieden wir und dann nach insgesamt 4 Wipes es doch an einem anderen Boss zu versuchen. Da ging dann zum Glück alles gut.

Ok da ist nun vielleicht ein klein bisschen ab vom Thema von wegen Bosspulls, aber wir standen ja auch direkt vorm Boss und dann sowas.

Wobei ich hatte auch in Mecha schon das Prob das ich eigentlich die Mobs vor dem zweiten Boss erst mal mit platt machen sollte. Ich natrürlich eifrig das Target vom Tank ins Visier genommen. Blöd nur, das der kurzzeitig in dem Moment den Boss im Visier hatte, und als er gepullt hatte ich natürlich erst mal "Fluch der Schatten" gecastet habe. Heute guck ich zwei mal was für ein Target der Tank nun wirklich hat und caste erst wenn ich mir sicher bin das ich auch das richtige Ziel habe.


----------



## Johonny (17. März 2008)

Hi

Mein Freund in ner grp für MC und die Leute haben auf den rest in der inni gewartet also direkt nach dem eingang. Da er bereits gesehen hat das die grp nix taugt hat er sich einen kleinen Spaß erlaubt. Er als Hunter is vorgelaufen hat einen mob angeschossen und hat die inni schnell verlassen. Wer zu langsam war is drinnen vereckt. Das hat er sogar 2 mal hintereinander mit der selben grp gemacht.

Aus itgent einem unerklärlichen Grund wollten sie ihn dann nicht mehr mitnehmen^^


mfg Johonny


----------



## NightCreat (17. März 2008)

bei leerhäscher wollten uns verteilen schurke pullt leerhäscher weil er zu nah an dem dran war ^^

bei maggi jäger visiert kanalisierer an hat aber dummerweise pet draufgeschickt

bei gruul oder so krieger pullt zwar priester rennt nach hinten wird umgehauen


----------



## humanflower (17. März 2008)

Ragerunner schrieb:


> Mein lustigster Bosspull war heute in Kara. Wir stehen vor der Tür zu Aran, um uns erstmal zu buffen.
> Nach 5 min war er dann down und wir konnten looten. Als wir aber reinwollen um unseren Jäger zu rezzen,
> stehen plötzlich 8 Arans, jeder an einer Nische und beballern uns mit arkanen geschossen.
> Leider mussten wir wipen, damit sie verschwinden, aber lustig wars allemal ^^


Hmm klingt ein bisl sehr nach frei erfunden... auch wenn es natürlich sein kann.


----------



## Seryma (17. März 2008)

is net direkt ein bosspull, aber damit fängt es an...

ich und noch 24 meiner gilde haben uns versammelt und bis zu illidan vorgearbeitet... stehen direkt bei illidan und der tank geht vor, pullt gut...

wir bekommen illidan schnell runter, 7% hatte er noch...  tank hat disconnect, seine mum hats internet ausgemacht.... XD

natürlich sind wir gewiped, war aber trotzdem am ende saukomisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krazi (17. März 2008)

damals vor bc i mc irgend n boss (kp mehr welcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ein hexer macht auge und fliegt auf boss zu -> pull->wipe->all leave LoL das war einfach sau doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satyra (17. März 2008)

Ich habs mal geschafft Kael'thas zu pullen und den halben Raid zu wipen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mitten in einem Kael try hatte ich nen disconect und konnte mich nimmer in WoW einloggen. Erst nach ein paar Minuten lies mich das Game wieder rein, da war mein Raid schon gewiped und zum Teil wieder in Kaels Raum gelaufen. Ich loge also ein, hab aber dummerweise vergessen wo ich vor dem Disco stand, und komme genau einen Meter neben Kael'thas wieder ins Spiel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein liebster Fehlpull war allerdings immer noch neulich in BT. Wir waren zum ersten mal bei Akamas Schemen und kannten den Raum nicht und wussten auch nicht so recht wie wir ihn leer kriegen. Also schicken wir nen Hunter rein auf das er ein Pack links im Raum pullt. Wir wissen bis heute nicht wie er das geschafft hat, aber plötzlich kamen ALLE 5 Packs aus dem Raum auf uns zu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (17. März 2008)

Molton Core -> Garr

Wir besprachen noch taktiken usw für paar die zum ersten ma drin waren, andere haelfte war afk.. aufeinma rennt das pet einer jaegerin einfach auf garr zu. War auf aggressiv gestellt und sie hat es nicht bemerkt... war schon lustig im ts^^


----------



## Lorya (17. März 2008)

Vor Hakkar gestanden mit hexer, und ich wollte mein pet heilen mit lebenslinie... aber dafür seelenentzug gedrückt und hakkar gepullt.. alle tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (17. März 2008)

erst ein paar tage her... gruul erstes mal taktik besprechung .. chef sagt "gruppe 2 stellt sich hier hinten auf" und klickt auf die minimap... ich renn hochmotiviert hinn während er weitererzählt und merk auf einmal wie mir da was großes eins mit der dicken kelle verpasst ^^ naja als stoffie hab ich das nich wirklich überlebt... einziger kommentar vom cheff "hätte wohl sagen soll das wir uns nach dem pull verteilen ^^"


----------



## rei (17. März 2008)

In HdZ1, sind beim schlusskampf gegen den Drachen (keine ahnung wie der heißt), da sterben wir nach der reihe aber thralll schafft es noch ihn zu killen^^


----------



## Corlin (17. März 2008)

Wir an moroes... Ich sollte eines der adds in ein frostfalle legen ! Aus mir nicht bekannten gruenden hab ich aber ein snake trap gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das add hatte leider zwei unser healer ganz oben in der aggro list  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werde heute noch manchmal "The snake Hunter" genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja zumindest hats meine gilde mit humor genommen.....
Bestimmt schon jedem hunter passiert... Du sollst den MT mit misderiction unterstuetzen... um aggro aufzubauen ! Gesagt getan..... Target ausgesucht und "WTF der geht auf den healer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  "





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gato (17. März 2008)

Als ich das erste mal in den Sklavenunterkünften war.^^
Dieser Boss am Lagerfeuer da, KA wie er heißt. Ich wollte erst mal den Elementar killen der von der gegenüberliegenden Seite kam. Da der Heiler aber nicht 100% Mana hatte, ging ich einige Schritte zurück...Bis ich dann neben dem Lagerfeuer stand und ich vom Boss vermöbelt wurde. x)

Achja, und da mein Schurke "Kopfnuss" direkt neben "Fieser Trick" in der Leiste hatte, musste natürlich passieren was man sich nun denkt...^^"


----------



## Elrigh (17. März 2008)

Kara - Maid - war einer unserer ersten Kararuns so etwa einen Monat nach Erscheinen von BC - aus Versehen ist einer der Neulinge im Raid zu nahe an die beiden Wachen heran gegangen, die vor dem Raum der Maid stehen und hat die gepullt. Der halbe Raid war grad AFK, unter anderem beide Tanks, also bin ich als Paladin im Heilequip auf den Einen los, den Anderen hab ich gefeart... Es kam wie es kommen musste: der Kerl rennt direkt in die Maiden hinein und die hat sich mit heiligem Feuer und Weihe am Kampf beteiligt - war ein totaler Wipe. Aber wir habens mit Humor genommen ^^

Vor kurzem hab ich einen Jäger hochgezogen auf 70 und war mit dem kaum in Inis, hatte also keine Ahnung, auf was ein Jäger achten muss. Mit ner Randomgrp ins Bollwerk. 1. Versuch: Pet steht auf Knurren und Defensiv, beim ersten Fernkämpfer hat es dem Tank die Aggro geklaut und eine zusätzliche Gruppe gepullt. Ok, nachdem wir alle wieder lebten, gingen wir an die zweite Gruppe. Knurren diesmal aus, Pet auf defensiv.

Wir in den Kampf, nach dem dritten, vierten Schuß schick ich das Pet rein und das Vieh rennt am angezielten Mob vorbei und um die Ecke. Große Verblüffung in der Gruppe. Wir legen die Gruppe Sekunden später und ich sag noch "Ich hab von Passiv auf Aggressiv und wieder auf Passiv gestellt, dann kommt das Vieh automatisch zurück"...leider mitsamt aller Mobs inklusive des ersten Bosses...

Ein Bug erster Güte...


----------



## it's magic (17. März 2008)

warn in kara und standen vor moroes und da hat unser schami auf einmal gebrüllt "für alah" und is zu ihm hin gerannt ^^ kp wieso er das gemacht


----------



## Quantin Talentino (17. März 2008)

it schrieb:


> warn in kara und standen vor moroes und da hat unser schami auf einmal gebrüllt "für alah" und is zu ihm hin gerannt ^^ kp wieso er das gemacht



Alluha Akbar? ^^

naja klingt nich grad so glaubwürdig, obwohl ichs echt sau komisch finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoazl (17. März 2008)

muahaha der hat zuviel German-Bash gelesen ^^
http://german-bash.org/15753


----------



## Genomchen (17. März 2008)

Wir hatten nen recht lustigen Wipe in SSC, der keine 2 Wochen her ist. Wir hatten damals ein Member dabei, dass noch nie bei Lurker (Grauen aus der Tiefe) dabei war. Jedenfalls haben wir alles bis zum Boss gecleart, der Raidleiter war gerade dabei den Boss zu erklären als wir im TS eine leise Stimme vernahmen: "Hey, da kann man ja angeln." Blöderweise hat das jeder zu sehr im Hintergrund wargenommen, sodass der Köder auch schon im Wasser war. Alle Zurufe waren umsonst, denn er hat dadurch den Boss beschworen, weil er nicht rechtzeitig reagierte und den Wipe zu verantworten. Naja wir haben jedenfalls alle gelacht und er hat noch heute Verbot auf Mitnahme der Angel in SSC.^^


----------



## Mobius-1337 (17. März 2008)

ich weis noch wir wir mit 20 lvl 1 gnomen hogger raiden wollten und ich ausversehn ne 3er gruppe die nebendranstand mitgepullt hab^^ HUST, 20 lvl 1 gnome alle mit rosa haaren auf dem boden... das sah komisch aus =)


----------



## Schweers (17. März 2008)

Vor 1-2 Wochen hatten wir Gildenintern mal ZH heroisch vor um Naaru quest zu erledigen. Da wir aber zweimal gewiped sind wollten wir Zeit sparen und versuchen, der Idee unseres Schurken, den dritten Boss zu umgehen, zu befolgen, was auch gelang...

Heraus kam bei Kargath, dass blöderweise der dritte Boss mit als add von hinten dazukam. Als ich im TS sagte, "der dicke kommt", dachten die nur es sei nen normaler add und zack stand der fette auf der Tanzfläche und das große Lachen begann^^
Haben aber Kargath noch auf 30% runtergeprügelt, hätten es auch geschafft beide zu legen nur die random aggro und der fear des dritten Bosses waren ausschlaggebend für den Wipe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ein Bild davon
http://s4.directupload.net/images/080312/igz39sus.jpg


----------



## Neolus (17. März 2008)

hi ich hab gleich mehrere Dinge erlebt/verursacht^^

1 mal bei Razegore standen wir alle in Startaufstellung, einige waren noch afk am buffen etc. Ich hatte target schon drin und dann muss ich wohl auf ne falsche taste gekommen sein..ich lief auf einmal los und konnte nicht stoppen... Naja war dann nen super pull mit wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dazu sei gesagt das kaum waren alle wieder in startaufstellung hat der nächste ausversehen gepullt. Teils war die stimmung sehr erheitert teils sehr geknickt. 

1 mal bei Ragnaros hatten wir nen schönen Try und raggi war auf 1% und ich war der letzte am Leben...naja nur so halb ...totstellen halt...ich ärger mich bis heute das ich nicht einfach versucht hab noch den zu legen..ich wär der held des abends! Andererseits wär die erfolgschance sehr gering durch die elementare die dort natürlich unterwegs waren.(zu der zeit hatten wir raggi zwar schon gelegt aber noch nicht auf farmstatus)

1. mal in Kara hab ich ausversehen artumen gepullt ...wieder mal auf die falsche taste gekommen...egal ist ja eh mehr nen trashmob als boss ..lag trotzdem und die stresssituation sorgte für nen schmunzeln und alle waren wach für die nächsten bosse!

off-topic: Leider werden mir solche schönen ereignisse, genauso wie bossfirstkills (der schrei im ts ist das beste was es in wow gibt) nie wieder passieren da ich mit dem pve aufgehört hab und bald wow an den nagel hängen werde. WAR IS COMMING!

grüsse


----------



## dasWusel (17. März 2008)

also mein "bester" fehlpull war bei magtheridon ich grade noch dabei eine zu rauchen will die grade ausmachen fält asche aufs mauspad ich mach die weg und komm dabei ans mausrad dumm nur das ich pet attak auf mausrad habe naja pet rennt los pullt und der ganze raid stirbt nur ich hab überlebt ... njaa hunter halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



misdirektion jaja bei vashj ausversehen anstat dem tank den fury erwischt naja lag halt danach aufem boden t.t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (17. März 2008)

hatte mal was lustiges in Zhul`Farrak...

bin oben bei diesem tempel an der seite runtergefallen weil ich so blöd mit meiner hüpferei abgespastet hab aus spielerei... da ich das erste mal da war dachte ich ich muss mal ganz schnell wieder zu meiner gruppe hochrennen bevor die ganzen mobs kommen... bin also zum fuß der treppe und wieder hoch gelaufen und naja...

den rest könnt ihr euch sicher denken... also ich fands im nachhinein voll lustig... meine gruppe nich so ^^


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (17. März 2008)

Der Geilste Pull den ich mitbekommen hab war in Dampfkammer beim ersten Boss der Wasserbeschwörerin.

Grp steht davon und der boss wird nochmal kurz erklärt, 70mage denk sich: hey kenn den Boss eh und probier mal was^^. 

Der mage zaubert dann paar mal unsichtbarkeit oder entschwinden, oder wie auch immer die fähigkeit heißt, und ein anderer "unterstüzt" seinen glauben das er jetzt unsichtbar is noch mit Sprach Emots: XXX denkt das ihr unsichtbar seid.

Also mage dann wieder unsichtbarkeit gecastet und läuft auf den boss zu wärend paar afk sind..........

Mage+ mal was testen in ini = whipe

war aber im ts auch ultra lustig. kamen so kommentare von anderen wie: ich war doch unsichtbar^^


----------



## Sreal (17. März 2008)

hier ma zwei dinge die ich mal erlebt habe.

1:
Wir Stehen vor maggi und erklären die taktik (1 hunter dabei.) nun kommt der part "du (hunter) gehst zum mond und..." in dem moment legt er ne eisfalle beim mob und schickt im selben moment sein pet drauf.  war auf jedenfall ne ganz lustige szene ala futureman und "ups, sry verklickt".

2:
Stehen in ZA vorm 3. boss. da ich raus reppen musste bin ich natürlich gelaufen (wir hatten nicht alle späher bzw gruppen vorher gekillt). und der raid steht auf der treppe zum boss. Plötzlich laufe ich (abwärts der treppe rechts) zu weit an eine mob gruppe und pulle versehentlich. daraufhin hab ich meine bubble gezündet und der mob chargte durch die wand/kante an einen unserer mages ran der dann nach vorne geschleudert wurde und den boss pullte. (Sah aus als ob der mage den boss angecharged hat). im ts sind meiner meinung nach leute am lachen verreckt nach der szene.

mfg Sreal


----------



## Vact (17. März 2008)

Wipe bei Mandokir

Alle werden gerezzt, es wird gebufft, da sieht der Paladin dass das Pet von Jäger noch tod aufm Boden liegt, also rezzt der Paladin das Pet einfach mal. Folge war: Pet stand auf Aggresiv, Pet konnte Sprinten, das Pet wirft Sprinten stürmt auf Mandokir zu und pullt ihn bevor der Jäger es zurückrufen könnt. Naja hatte was positives ^^ bei dem Pull hatten wir Mandokir das erstemal down danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (is aber auch verflucht lang her ^^)


----------



## Saroi (17. März 2008)

Garr tot, Raid steht auf der Rune und wartet, dass der Hunter Geddon Pullt, gut Geddon kommt, MT tankt keine 2 sek Später blinzelt sich aufeinmal Shazzrah in den Raid, Arkane Explosion, Arkane Explosion! Wipe.
Dann alle wieder belebt, wieder auf Rune gestellt, andere Jäger pullt. BAM! Arkane Explosion, Shazzrah steht da und als das nicht schlimm genug damals war, kommt so nen Kernhund mit. 
Ja das waren noch Zeiten die 40er Raids und die tollen Hunter pulls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neolus (17. März 2008)

2:
Stehen in ZA vorm 3. boss. da ich raus reppen musste bin ich natürlich gelaufen (wir hatten nicht alle späher bzw gruppen vorher gekillt). und der raid steht auf der treppe zum boss. Plötzlich laufe ich (abwärts der treppe rechts) zu weit an eine mob gruppe und pulle versehentlich. daraufhin hab ich meine bubble gezündet und der mob chargte durch die wand/kante an einen unserer mages ran der dann nach vorne geschleudert wurde und den boss pullte. (Sah aus als ob der mage den boss angecharged hat). im ts sind meiner meinung nach leute am lachen verreckt nach der szene.

mfg Sreal
[/quote]

sehr geil ich hab mich weggelacht...kann mir das sehr gut bildlich vorstellen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch mehr solche geschichten bitte!

Was mir so auffällt ist das doch sehr viele schöne dinge noch aus der Zeit vor BC stammen.


----------



## Ieatchilds (17. März 2008)

Ich hab mal ein echt nice fehl pull in Zul Farrak erleben dürfen!
Wir stehen alle oben auf der Treppe super Imba Hunter erklärt die Taktik (LOL)! "Ich leg hier ne Sprengfalle und der Mage(ich) macht EisAE!"
"KK mache ich"
Der legt seine Falle und rennt wie von erdferkel gestochen die Treppe runter und macht ein MultiShot in die noch wartenden Mobs. 
Naja der rest ist denkbar einfach 90% der Mobs stürmen die Treppe rauf...WIPE!
Damals fand ich das zwar nicht so lustig. Aber doch mittlerweile ist die Story immer wieder erfrischend!


----------



## ego1899 (17. März 2008)

Ieatchilds schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein echt nice fehl pull in Zul Farrak erleben dürfen!
> Wir stehen alle oben auf der Treppe super Imba Hunter erklärt die Taktik (LOL)! "Ich leg hier ne Sprengfalle und der Mage(ich) macht EisAE!"
> "KK mache ich"
> Der legt seine Falle und rennt wie von erdferkel gestochen die Treppe runter und macht ein MultiShot in die noch wartenden Mobs.
> ...




hm naja fast so dumm wie bei mir etwas weiter oben... ^^
da sag ich nur: todesfalle zul`farrak xD


----------



## Ouna (17. März 2008)

Toller Pull zu Halloweenzeiten... Karafunrun: Ich renn auf den Prinzen zu, was passiert? Irgendein Depp hat mich in ne Fledermaus verwandelt -_- Hab dann alle zur Strafe sterben lassen und bin durch die Gegend geflattert.


----------



## saphyroth (17. März 2008)

hmm mal überlegen...naja auch bei maghteridon. taktik wird erklährt alle tanzen ein bissl um die stehenden mobs herum und plötzlich kloppt ein typ 8noch dazu heiler) undabsichtlich aufn mob drauf als er ihn anvisiert hatte.

ach gut is wenn iwer afk geht. das nicht bemerkt wird, angegriffen wird, der typ fehlt -> wipe und er steht als alleiniger lebender noch herum bis ein verwun dertes "re" kommt


----------



## LiangZhou (17. März 2008)

Blutkessel im Raum vor Broggok,Grp ist am reggen ich schau mir den Boss an. Auf einmal jumpt der durch das Gitter und greift mich an! Naja warn Wipe,konnten ihn nit ins Target nehmen ;-)


----------



## Mulukukku (17. März 2008)

Als unser hexer in der Gruppe Siechhuf mit seinem Auge gepullt hat.
Wir standen bei Aran und siechhuf UND Aran kloppen gleichzeitig auf uns ein...


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (17. März 2008)

Ich hab meine Ziehle früher immer mit linksklick anviesiert bis Blizzard dann plötzlich die Autoschussfunktion (ich bin Jäger) darauf gelegt hatt. Das gab dann in BRT eine ziemlich böse Überraschung als ich den Boss eigentlich nur anklicken wollte und plötzlich rennt der auf mich zu ---> wipe.


----------



## b1ubb (17. März 2008)

jo mein letzer lustiger pull ist schon ne weile her
aber ich kann mich noch so richtig gut an unsere jäger in ZA erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir stehen vorm dritten boss - ich noch keine irreführung
was macht der jäger - BAM rechte maustaste klick auf boss - PULL =)

ihr könnt euch bestimmt vorstellen - wie das TS gelacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es war einfach zu geil - natürlich alle sofort

was für einen skilled barlow jäger wir in unserer gilde haben =)


----------



## Amoniusi (17. März 2008)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Ich selbst hab noch nie sowas verursacht. *Hatte aber mal einen Tank in der Gruppe, der krampfhaft versucht hat Murmur in Schattenlaby unter das Zelt zu ziehen  xD*



löl

Ich hab nur mal vor sehr langer Zeit in Zf die ganzen kleinen Käfer gepullt ^^sonst nichts.


----------



## Listrius (17. März 2008)

Moinsen,

Der Geilste Pull an den ich mich erinern kann war damals bei Ony. En Kumpel von Mir, der nen ziemlich lahmen Rechner hat, Sah wie einer ausm Raid auf Ony zu lief ohne Aggro zu bekommen. Er dachte sich "Was der kann, kann ich auch :-P" und rannte ebenfalls hin.... Nachdem der Ganze Raid draufgegangen ist, stellte sich herraus, dass das was er da gesehen hat, einer war, der nen Disc hatte xD

Als ich ihn fragte warum er denn zu Ony hin gerannt is, sagte er: "Ich wollte einfach ma nen Screen haben, bei dem ich vor Ony stehe. Ausserdem konnte der Andere ja auch da hin"

So gut gelacht hatte die ganze Gilde lange net mehr :-P

so long

Lis / Morph


----------



## Seedian (17. März 2008)

MC erste mal beim Raggi.
Pala sagt im TS (Hey cool den kann man ja jetz ansprechen) und spricht ihn an -.-
Was danach kommt könnt ihr euch vorstellen.
Aber is ein klassiker wo ich heute noch heulen könnte vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7Olorin7 (17. März 2008)

Bei der Maid. Wir stehen alle auf dem Ring außen. Tank erklärt ein paar neunen die taktik. ich will kontrollieren ob ich auch ganz hinten stehe. Hab aber noch ausversehend alt gedrückt. Dann alt+s, hab ich vipernbiss, pull noch ein zweiter jäger stirbt, bevor der Tank sie wieder eingefangen hat, und die hauen die noch zu acht um


----------



## Davidor (17. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Hmm klingt ein bisl sehr nach frei erfunden... auch wenn es natürlich sein kann.


Ne,die 8 Arans hatte ich auch schonmal


----------



## picollo0071 (17. März 2008)

Letzte crowd vor Voidreaver. Ich soll einen dieser Arkanwächter tanken. Raidleader fängt schon an den Boss zu erklären. Ich schrieb in den Raidchannel: "kurz afklo".
Keine Reaktion. Ich ins TS: "Bin schnell am Klo".
Keine Reaktion
Ich denk mir: "Hat schon wer gehört, geh schiffen" *Klo*
Ich komm zurück und lieg tot am Boden, riesige Schlacht. Ich nur:"Wtf?!?"
Antwort: Du warst so in der "Angriffshaltung" (gemeint: du hast den Mob rechtsgeklickt und wir dachten du bist eh da). Haben die gepullt (per MD auf mich)...

Sorgte auch für ordentliches Gelächter^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Romath (17. März 2008)

Lustige Pulls ... da hab ich atm 2 in Erinnerung:

1) Lang ists her, da war ich mit meiner Gilde noch Gruul.
Also letzte Trashmobgrp und da sind dann ja 1 oder 2 mit bei die fearen können.
Also, der Tank steht praktisch direkt am Eingang zu Gruul und wir dann halt mal in Gruul reingefeared...
Alle laufen um ihr leben, ich schmeiß Aspekt des Rudels an und Lauf halt los.
Kurz vor dem Ausgang werde ich versteinert, gucke auf den Debuff -> woooot ... noch ne halbe Minute als Stein.
Ja, das Resultat war, dass ich wie immer, kurz vor dem Ausgang umgehauen worden bin ~.~
Am gleichen Abend hats übrigens noch einer der Schurken geschafft ausversehen in Gruul reinzulaufen o.O
Naja, die Ini war trotzdem immerhin noch in 50 Minuten clear.

2) Letzt in Kara, typischer Marken-farm-run eben.
Also wir stehen beim Prinzen und wie immer soll ich ihn mit MD auf den Tank pullen.
Soweit so gut, war mir auch ziemlich sicher MD gesetzt zu haben, schieße also und plötzlich kommt der auf mich zugelaufen.
Der Raid lacht sich schonmal halb tod, aber der Tank hats noch geschafft mir die Aggro abzunehmen, bevor ich verreckt wäre (mwahaha, ich bin kein One-Hit ^^)


----------



## claet (17. März 2008)

also ich hab noch keinen bosspull gemacht bisher, aber ich hab die befürchtung, dass irgendwer mich mal auf buffed.de sieht und ich dann aggro von meinem boss ziehe und ihn pulle..

naja, bin ja jäger, werd mich dann einfach totstellen...


----------



## Mr_Richfield (17. März 2008)

mein wichtel hat mal Siechhuf in kara gepullt. es war so das ich einen riesen lag hatte und wie wild auf der maus rumgeklcikt hatte, als der lag vorbei war sah ich das ich ausversehen auf Pet Attack gekommen bin.
gott sei dank wars kein whipe, aber ein dicker lacher im ts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeagon (17. März 2008)

Vorgestern habe ich mit freunden zusammen mal ein paar leichte 5 mann inis gemacht damit wir nen hexer hochkriegen^^
also wir waren auchenaikrypta alle waren afk und ich als heiler gehe auf den boss aber zum glück haben nacher noch die andern eingegriffen
oder in beim ersten boss das diesem auge sind nur der tank und ein heiler lebend aus der sache rausgekommen^^ weil irgendeiner ihn gepullt hat war auf jeden fall lustig


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

echt super geschichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leider kann ich nur von misslungenen charge pulls erzählen ála barlow


----------



## Diechillkroete (17. März 2008)

vor en paar tagen im blutkessel...

keine ahnung obs en bug war oder was auch immer!

stehen vor broggok... raum clear, hebel nicht betätigt! ich schleich vor der tür rum, zeig noch auf broggok und im selben moment macht er sich auf den weg... nichts dabei gedacht --> die tür war ja zu...  sollte aber broggok nicht daran hindern!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

anklickbar war er nicht aber hat uns schön den arsch versohlt... wegrennen half auch nichts --> ist uns durch die halbe ini gefolgt!

hat auch für en paar lacher gesorgt!


----------



## Artinos (17. März 2008)

Murmur in Schattenlaby... der Tank pullt ihn mit seinem Gewehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gott haben wir gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anklesto (17. März 2008)

Karazhan, Tugendhafte Maid, zweiter Try.

Alle stehen bereit, schon brav gebufft und pots genommen. Ich sag so, ich geh in die "Heilergestalt" via (wer ihn kennt) Furbolg-Rute (bin Schammieheiler, ich hab keine Heilergestalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).
Der Tank nuschelt irgendwas von "Pull" ins Mikro, ich denk mir "Ja, es kann endlich losgehn.". Euphorisch renne ich auf meinen Platz zwischen den Säulen. Nur doof, dass die schöne Frau auf mich zukam und mich nicht gerade sanft zu Boden beförderte.

Nach einigen Lachern im TS beschloss der Tank dann, dass der Furbolg nicht meine Heilergestalt, sondern meine Tankgestalt sei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hab mit dem Fehlpull den kompletten Raid zerlegt, weil jeder dachte, der Tank hätte gepullt. Allerdings wollte der nur fragen, ob jeder bereit für den Pull sei.


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Der Beste Pull war immer noch ein Bug ..

<3 zg und so aber naja ..

wir stehen bei der schlange ok die macht kettenblitz ist bekannt . boss auf 10% auf einmal kommen adds rein .. hmm wtf?

dann kommt der spinnenboss .. am ende als alle tot waren (der boss war down 1111!!!) steht also die komplete zg belegschaft da .. und die blieben da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis der gm sie wieder verschoben hatte ..

oder natürlich aq40 .. taktik nach ner laaaannngen weile dann GO

gut jeder "sollte" wissen was man machen muss

unser schurke dann
/raid Wiso ist der Shit boss immun? 

no comments plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kellner38 (17. März 2008)

erstes mal kara lange her war lustig stehen vor siechhuf hatte keine ahnung wie der geht auf jedenfall sagt einer ich pull die wichtel ich dachte ok bin reingestürmt hab den boss getankt da ich net wusste das die wichtel acuh ohne boss zu pullen sind

haben ihn aber dennoch gepackt


----------



## Neradox (17. März 2008)

Bodypull vom Jäger bei diesem Trollmagier im Verunkenen Tempel.... kompletter Raum mähte uns nieder^^.


----------



## DarkFryza (17. März 2008)

Mal ein lustiger Pull meinerseits, was schon eine ganze weile her ist.

Ich mit meinen Hexer in ZG (vor BC) und meiner Gilde.
Waren auf den Weg zum Tiger Boss und liefen dann an dem Tor vorbei wo Jindo steht. Ich fragte im TS ob wir den nicht einfach legen könnten. Nö, wurde abgelehnt, der Boss sei zu schwer für uns. Na gut, da eh eine Pinkelpause eingelegt wurde, wollte ich mal wissen wie Jindo so aussieht.
Ich caste Auge des Killrogs und flieg zu dem Boss.
Na gut, ein Troll der rumtanzte... kann ja net so schwer sein. 
Ich war der festen überzeugung, das mein Auge keine Aggro zieht, wenn man den umhauen lässt (in anderen Instanzen ausprobiert^^), fliege ich mit dem Äuglein absichtlich in Jindo rein... und Pull den Boss zu unserer Grp.
=> RUMS Wipe.
Hatten zwar tapfer versucht ihn doch noch zu legen, aber der hat uns gnadenlos umgebratzt^^. Werde heute noch damit geärgert.


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (17. März 2008)

neulich bei Voidreaver:

Recht unerfahrener HM bekommt die Anweisung "Stell mal deinen Wichtel da vorm Boss ab *minimapping* so zu 1/3 in den Kreis reinrennen"
Raidleader erklärt weiter Kugeln blablub usw
Am rechten rand meines Sichtfeldes sehe ich einen Gnom (HM) in richtung Void rennen, denn dass der Wichtel erst abgestellt werden soll, nachdem der Kampf begonnen hat vergaß der Raidleader zu erwähnen xD
Allerdings nur ein Toter, dafür 24 Leute vor lachen am Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taylaamagan (17. März 2008)

Unser Mage Samstag vorm Hexlor: "Ich muss meine Leiste eben ändern."
Blinkt er sich doch tatsächlich 2 meter vorm Hexlord und guckt dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der halbe raid am motzen, alle verrecken. Und der Healschamie an der Tür, der AFK war, meinte so: "warum seit ihr alle tot?" *lol*


----------



## noob99 (17. März 2008)

mal im ssc bei moro,

ich so: ich pull mit in 5... 4... ( und hab in der zeit n gezielten gecastet und sehr langsam gezählt^^) JETZT und bäm war gepullt^^ ging zum glück nochmal gut^^


----------



## Delhoven (17. März 2008)

Bei uns hat in BWL auf der Drachenebene, vor Lashlayer mal einer versehentlich beide Ebenen vollständig gepullt. Das war hammer. Der Drachenstrom wollte nicht enden ^^


Und einmal bei der Maid, Schurke aus der Gilde ist einfach beim Aufstellen voll reingelaufen..... 

"Oh...ich hab Vanish vergessen" =)   50g ^^


----------



## Hawkens (17. März 2008)

Zwar nicht "Boss"-pull, aber allgemein bester Pull ist immer noch:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Zll_jAKvarw


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (17. März 2008)

Karazhan bei Anar dem Magier der steht ja so inner mitte läuft ein bissl rum und man muss ja durch die tür!
Ja aus irgendeinem grund war einer tot egal er in die Ini gerant und wir ihn per Hexer geportet tja durch diesen port war er da (es war der tank) naja er hatte wohl nicht mitgekriegt das alle noch am reggen warn!
Saßen alle gemütlich innen anner Tür fast alle nur Hlabgereggt und der tank stratzt los ^^
Habens trotzdem noch grad so geschaft


----------



## Paladone (17. März 2008)

Ich kann mich an einen sehr schönen pull in BWL mit unserem alten Raid erinnern.
Wir hatten da einen Gnomenhexer der war so tierlieb und wollte einfach mal den Chromaggus aus seinem Gefängnis befreien und fummelte ohne das wir es wussten an so einem komischen Hebel rum, hehe!


----------



## Näcrö (17. März 2008)

also bei mir war das damals so.


ich mit meinem hexer in zul gurub (war noch vor bc), nach einem wipe hab ich wieder meinem wichtel beschwören und kaum das er da war, watschelte er los (ich hab echt nix gemacht) und schiesst den boss an. gleich nochmal wipe xD

da war aber ide K**** am dampfen =)


----------



## Twofaceoo (17. März 2008)

mit radom beim Prinzen... Hunter rennt los um Irreführung auf den MT zu packen (hier muss man sagen das der MT ein Dudu ist). Ich als heal Dudu stehe also in der Tür und warte. Plötzlich merke ich das ich nen Buff mehr habe.
Als ich jedoch nachsehen wollte was das ist, rennt der Prinz auf mich zu und Onehittet mich kritisch...
Dieser Jäger darf nie wieder Irreführung einsetzen^^


----------



## Waro (17. März 2008)

Gruul.... MT wird bei der letzten Mobgruppe zu Gruul reingefeart, den rest kann man sich denken ^^


----------



## Suci (17. März 2008)

Damals bei Ragnaros sld novh lvl 60 war. Halbe Raid afk und einer der neu war und noch nie bei Ragnaros sieht das da einer steht zum ansprechen. plötzlich höhren wir von ihm im TS: A da kann ich einen ansprechen.   Und bevor wir reagieren konten Startete er somit Bossfight.


----------



## Rangekiller (17. März 2008)

xD da fällt mir spontan ma LEEEEEROY jenkins ein das is ja ma ein legednärer pull
naja und was mal bie mir passiert is in der gilde
wir stehn vor siechhuf und der coole hexxer meinte er spielt mal mit dem auge von killrogg rum tja springt er halt durch siechhuf und zieht aggro xD


----------



## Malchezzar (17. März 2008)

Thamann schrieb:


> Die besten pulls passieren bei Magtheridon.
> "So nehmt mal eure adds in target BAM pull wipe"



Jaa das kenn ich, halber raid steht vor dem tor, paar sin drin, auf einmal raidwarning, Bosskampf gegen Magtheridon beginnt, Viel GLück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich selber sehr oft erlebt, leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^




it schrieb:


> warn in kara und standen vor moroes und da hat unser schami auf einmal gebrüllt "für alah" und is zu ihm hin gerannt ^^ kp wieso er das gemacht



der liest zu viel GBO German Bash Da... Für Allah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT:
Mein witzigster bosspull war bei gruul, maulgar genauer gesagt.... gilde, nach 5 wipes schon ziemlich aggro, ich musst mage tanken....leader zählt runter, im eifer des gefechts hab ich dann bei 2 nicht mein frostbolt gecastet sondern ne eislanze abgeschossen......naja wieder wipe...stimmung weiter unten..... haben es aber letztendlich doch noch geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (17. März 2008)

dazu fällt mir nur eins ein:



*LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOY JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENKINS!!! * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
.. oh my god, he just ran in..!! o_O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ancariá (17. März 2008)

als ich mim dudu bei prinz war konnte ein schurke es nicht abwarten rennt in stealth zu prinz hin und dann machts BÄM. Er wurde entdeckt ist gestorben und wir mussten prinz mit 9 mann killen.


----------



## Seryma (18. März 2008)

Grad vorhin erst passiert...

ich mit dem Rest meiner Gilde sind zu Illidan gegangen...(waren jetz schon ca. 5 mal da) ein Schurke hatte Verspätung... schleicht hoch... wir standen bereits vor Illidan (kp wie dies gemacht haben, wurde geportet vom hexer^^) als plötzlich der Schurke mit Mutter Shahraz im Schlepptau anrennt... erstmal gedacht omg, was nun... er auf sprinten gegangen und rennt an Illidan vorbei...

plötzlich wendet sich Mutter Sharahz, wir denken alle wir wipen jetz...

dann passierte etwas wirklich absolut SELTSAMES xDD

nämlich DAS HIER*bild, klick*

Die Mutter hatte unseren Tank abgelöst xDD

natürlich nutzten wir die Situation schamlos aus und brachten Illidan möglichst schnell runter... dann fiel Illdan als die Mutter auf 3% leben war, und wir brachten alles gut zu ende...


Das war für mich wirklich ein Spektakuläres Erlebnis...


----------



## Saytan (18. März 2008)

> Grad vorhin erst passiert...
> 
> ich mit dem Rest meiner Gilde sind zu Illidan gegangen...(waren jetz schon ca. 5 mal da) ein Schurke hatte Verspätung... schleicht hoch... wir standen bereits vor Illidan (kp wie dies gemacht haben, wurde geportet vom hexer^^) als plötzlich der Schurke mit Mutter Shahraz im Schlepptau anrennt... erstmal gedacht omg, was nun... er auf sprinten gegangen und rennt an Illidan vorbei...
> 
> ...





Olololololololollololo xD

Ja bei uns letztens bei Gruul.Pala läuft in Gruuls Raum und versucht nen Mage zu Rezzen,er pullt Gruul.Die Tür geht zu und rest des Raides steht dahinter und denken sie seinen in sicherheit und lachen die anderen aus,doch das lachen verging ihnen,denn Gruul kam durchs Tor und hat uns quer durch die Ini gejagt.Ich als Schurke hatte vergessen vorher auf PvE zu skillen worüber ich im nachhinnein froh war,den Gruul war relativ nahe am Instanz Portal.Ich visierte ihn an und machte Shadowstep und war direkt hinter ihm und sprinntete zum Portal und konnte mich retten^^.Als dan alle wieder am leben waren und wir wieder rein gingen war Gruul i-wie nicht mehr in seiner Kammer da.Wir warten und der is immer noch nicht da.dan etschieden wir uns raus zu gehen als wir auf einmal hören:"Maulgare is der wahre König der Scherbenwelt!"Der erwischte zum glück nur den halben Raid nicht alle^^

Wir haben uns dan natürlich beim GM beschwert,der nur meinte wir sollen es wenn die InI resettet wird nochmal versuchen :s


----------



## chrisl1 (18. März 2008)

standen bei dem boss mit den feuerelementaren in mecha hero, 2 leute waren grad noch afklo.

ich wollte nur mein huntersmark aufn boss machen und hab ausversehn nen arcanen losgelassen :>


----------



## Qilin (18. März 2008)

Da sicherlich jeder schonmal mittels Autowalk nen Boss gepullt hat, spare ich mir das mal.


Mit ist es einmal passiert, dass ich Tidewalker gepulled habe, weil ich ihn schlichthin nicht gesehen hatte. Also eigentlich nur die Füße und renn da so strickt auf den zu. Na klasse. Wieder laufen, denn solch eine Dummheit soll ja nicht durch nen Hexer-Port belohnt werden.


Eine andere Sache war allerdings recht lustig, als unser Heiler auf einmal mitten infight den Ruhestein used und weg ist. Bäm Shattrath.


Nach ein paar Minuten meldet er sich dann im TS:

"Oh sorry, bin eingeschlafen und mit dem Kopf auf die RS-Taste gekommen. Könnt ihr mich wieder hinporten?"


Darüber lachen wir noch heute.


----------



## Duskfall334 (18. März 2008)

ich weiss noch damals da war so ein krieger namens "däsh" der hat einmal so zum spass in ZG den end boss (hakkar) gepullt nacher sind wir alle gewhipt ausser er^^! das war ja das geile..! aber es war so lustig^^! wenn du das liesst däsh.. war so hamma!


----------



## Crâshbâsh (18. März 2008)

Ich bin mal zu nah an Gruul rangelaufen weil ein mage aufm Stein etwas weiter oben stand und ich wollte da auch hin ... naja in Aggro Range gelaufen und ^.^ aber haben ihn dann noch gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 20man im raid tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorgler (18. März 2008)

Wir ham uns vor Gruul zum 2 ten Versuch bereit gemacht, 24 Leute... ja wo ist denn Nr 25?
Wir sehen unseren Druiden direkt vor Gruul tot rumliegen und im TS ertönt eine Stimme mit "Kann mich wer aufkratzen?"
Obwohl wir alle eindeutig NEIN sagten versuchte es ein Paladin, er näherte sich Gruul langsam, Schritt für Schritt, doch dann ging Urplötzlich das Tor hinterm Raid zu und Gruul rannte los, unser Tank war so dreist und aktivierte seinen Ruhestein statt zu Tanken, naja war nen lustiger, unnötiger Wipe :-/


----------



## picollo0071 (18. März 2008)

Al'ar:
Alles geht auf Position, ich steh auf Plattform 1. Der Raidleader gibt noch schnell ein Paar Instruktionen. Plötzlich seh ich einen Pfeil aus dem Raid auf Al'ar fliegen. Al'ar kommt zu mir. Raidleader macht mich im TS für den Pull verantwortlich. Nach einigen Misslungen Versuchen ihm zu sagen, dass ich ned gepullt hab, raste ich aus. "ICH HAB NICHT GEPULLT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" *totenstille*
Da ich bisher noch nie ein Wort im TS verloren hatte, war der restliche Raid sehr aufgelockert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sorgt heute noch für lacher^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## c25xe (18. März 2008)

damals als ich mit meinem Mage bei Maulgar Krosh tanken musste ist es mir mal passiert das ich beim pull anzählen den muteknopf vom headset nich richtig gedrückt hatte. ein kumpel der neben mir saß und auch im raid war guckte mich noch mit großen augen an und meinte "man hört dich im ts nich" war aber schon zu spät weil der feuerball gerade in Krosh einschlug. naja ende vom lied war ein whipe. 

ich zu ihm "fuck ... hab grad 25 man gewhiped"
er "hmmm hättest mal doch jäger gespielt"

hat zum glück der stimmung keinen abruch getan


----------



## Bizzarul (18. März 2008)

Gestern in Zul Aman:

Wir stehen vor dem 2. Boss Timerun.... es bleiben 9min übrig.
Ich sitz beim Kumpel mit meinem Laptop und geh kurz in die Küche Pizza holen.
Wo ich zurückkomme... steht die Gruppe beim Bosskampf und der Feral und ich
stehen vor der Schranke. Beim 1. Gewitter werden wir dann vor der Schranke
gegrillt. Gruppe steht drinnen immernoch.

Ich frag im TS warum gepullt wurde? Antwort: Naja uns Heilpala wollte eigentlich sich nur aufstellen
und lief statt aussenrum durch ihn durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kumpel hat sich wärend er beim Kael am wipen war köstlich ab uns amusiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit Gruppe legt den Vogelboss zu 8. und ich geb dem Druiden der Geistfreigelassen hat
draussen den Zwischenstand durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war PM und konnte sogar noch looten...
und meine Pizza konnt ich wärend dem kill auch essen in ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuwa (18. März 2008)

Unser Jäger hat es mal geschafft, den Kurator durch den kleinen Tunnel in den Vorraum zu Pullen, wo man zum Kurator rein kommt. Eigentlich sollte er nur die Mob Gruppen holen.


----------



## minosha (18. März 2008)

Bei Maulgar (so heisst der Glaub ich)

Der RL erklärt den Kampfablauf und auf einmal rennt Maulgar auf einen Mage los.

hört sich lustig an im TS und sah geil aus. Die Hälfte noch am sitzen und essen. Ein Teil am ausrichten oder sonst was machen.

Wenn auch Mobpulls erlaubt sind hier einer den ich verbockt habe.

In Strat hatte ich als Schurke immer die aufgabe zu zappen.
Ich lauf auf eine Gruppe zu und lese noch : Ähm Tala?

Hab die verstohlenheit vergessen. Man war das ein lacher


----------



## renschi81 (18. März 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> In Strat hatte ich als Schurke immer die aufgabe zu zappen.
> Ich lauf auf eine Gruppe zu und lese noch : Ähm Tala?
> 
> Hab die verstohlenheit vergessen. Man war das ein lacher



Hatte mal in Bolle Hero einen Random, der sich einen Spass gemacht hat unverstohlen an die Mobs zu gehen und dann Vanish und erst dann Sap. Ich als Tank fand es ziemlich schokierend. 

Lustige Pulls hatte ich noch ned so oft oder mir fällt grad keiner ein. Ich hab in der Gilde sowieso den Ruf ein glückliches Händchen beim Pullen zu haben, die Mages rennen meist schon zum Ausgang bevor der Pull durch ist und wundern sich dann das es geklappt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2008)

Ist zwar kein Bosspull aber war trotzdem geil.

Also in Kara, Kurator down, kurze Pause.

Ich und mein Hexerkollege haben ein Wettrennen mit dem Auge gemacht wer weiter kommt im nächsten Raum. Tja erst lief alles glatt, Auge tot alle Mobs wieder an ihren Platz. Aber dann. Alle Mobs aus dem Raum, und zwar wirklich alle, kommen hoch und killen die Gruppe. Man man, ging das schnell. Seit daher, kommen immer drohungen wenn wir unser Auge rausholen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatari89 (18. März 2008)

mhhh im black temple bei akama ... wir gehen in den raum der trash steht noch drin und der raidleader sagt mehrmals nicht akama ansprechen und irgend nen lustiger kauz spricht ihn an :x


----------



## renschi81 (18. März 2008)

Kannst du mir (als jemand der erst Gruul die Füsse massiert) kurz erklären was dann passiert wenn man den Typen anspricht?


----------



## Dalaran (18. März 2008)

GEil war auch in ZF vor langer zeit mal der... Wir auf der Treppe oben... ich noch als einziger der schon da war: Nicht runter gehen... und der Mage und Healer geht runter... Wir also da noch mit Jäger Warry und DuDu oben und den 4 NPC's die uns helfen... Habens dann langsam geschaft (ist schwer mit einem DUDU auf wilder Kampf und ohne DD) und dann kommen also der HEaler und Mage wieder zu der GRP und dann gehen wir in den näxten raum und ich so: Muss kurz AFK und gehe auf das kleine Podest dort weil ich es für Sicher hielt... Nachdem der Dann seinen Satz: "Lasst die Hinrichtungen beginnen" ausgesprochen hatte (den ich übrigens nie mehr vergessen werde) Und ich als Jäger als Tank da stand erinnerte ich mich dass dort ja ein Boss Steht! (wir waren lvl 43-48) nachdem ich dann tot war und die anderen den Boss trozdem gekillt hatten und der dudu mich rezzte meinte der einte halt Scherzhaft: " Ach... geht ja auch ohne Jäger du kannst gehen^^"

Noch was war da mal bei einem Darnassus raid... wir zu 100 um 3 Uhr morgens weil da niemand on ist^^ rein... ich der einzige der nicht mal mit seinem Allychar mal da war renne voll den Turm hoch zu dem Boss, der mich mit 3 Hits tot hat... (Auch den Jäger allerdings jetzt auf Stufe 70)


----------



## Inferis (18. März 2008)

das beste war in kara beim prinzen. wir waren alle gewiped nur pala hatte ss und nutzt den auch.

prinz war despawned.

er hüpft wie wild am spawnpunkt den prinzen rum und brüllt im ts: 

'ihr habt ihn verbuggt. ganz klasse. das wäre euer loot gewesen.' das geht so ca 20 sec und der raid sieht wie der prinz langsam wieder aufploppt. nur er nicht. also gestikuliert und hüpft er wild weiter, als es plötzlich *KLATSCH* machte und er im dreck lag.

das sorgte wie ihr euch denken könnt für tränen im ts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kandorjin (18. März 2008)

Einer von unseren Magiern hat mal (versehentlich) Vaelastrasz mit nem arkanen Geschoss gepullt, als grade noch gebufft wurde. Er hat mehrere Wochen danach noch grüne Items mit +Arkanschaden zugeschickt bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selber hatte mit meinem Krieger, als ich bei Magtheridon einen von den Kanalisierern tankan sollte, nen Disconnect und zwar genau in dem Moment, als gepullt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (18. März 2008)

bie mir gestern in ZA xD vor einem Boss ( name fällt net ein ) bei den Trashmops  wollt ich auf cool machen und bei den mops als katze rumlaufen xD naja dann hab ich mich aussssverseehen verklick  und bin aus stealth raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naj gab riesen pull alle tot nur ich nicht weil ich am ende von einem der mops gesleept war

^^


----------



## Neotrion (18. März 2008)

Amoniusi schrieb:


> löl
> 
> Ich hab nur mal vor sehr langer Zeit in Zf die ganzen kleinen Käfer gepullt ^^sonst nichts.



Uuuh.... mit dem Käfer habe ich auch mal für ein whipe gesorgt^^ 5 waren vom Tank gepullt, ich geh hin - Arkane Explosion -  nochmal 5-10 Gepullt, ich down, healer down, alle down^^


----------



## RockyHorror (18. März 2008)

Danke Irrführung hab ich schon so manchen lustigen Pull gesehen.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (18. März 2008)

renschi81 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir (als jemand der erst Gruul die Füsse massiert) kurz erklären was dann passiert wenn man den Typen anspricht?


wenn man akama anspricht fängt der an so nen strall auf den boss zu machen und startet somit das boss event^^
bei akama ist es nämlich so das man akamas schemen killen muss und akama tankt den halt die ganze zeit und man muss den trah und akamas schemen tot haben bevor akama stirbt^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (18. März 2008)

wir standen grad im blackrock vor dem Raum mit dem Drachen in den eiern ...grad so am besprechn,da steht usner Pala ausm afk auf, sagt dass er kurz hühnchen essen war und rennt laut schreiend in den Raum 


LEEEEERRROOOOYYYY


----------



## Paccino (18. März 2008)

wir waren beim Grauen der Tiefe , lurker (ssc), tank war afk und aus langeweile angelte einer so zum spass.....
auf einmal hat halt ein ganz großer fisch angebissen (er wusste es nicht das man den boss so pullt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
war ganz funny^^


----------



## Terrorwaver (18. März 2008)

UBRS:

The Beast:

wir alle stehen ganz hinten im Raum mein wichtel "durfte" pullen er läuft los, läuft,läuft und als er endlich seinen weiten weg geschafft haut ihn Die Bestie einmal und er war tot wir haben uns im ts sooo schlapp gelacht und sind gewipet


MFG
Terrorwaver


----------



## Fochi (18. März 2008)

Raptor in ZG *long times ago*  ich spiel bissi in meinem charakterfenster mit der rüssi rum, trinket an aus ziehen und so, auf einmal Rechtsklick auf ein Trinket... Die Barov Adds >_> dachte mir so mmh.. bestimmt nix schlimmes, auf einmal rennen die Sche"ss vicher Los und pullen den Boss o.O, naja grp ist wiped  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber danach lag er und mount droppte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 G-Leader hats gefreut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fochi (18. März 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> wir standen grad im blackrock vor dem Raum mit dem Drachen in den eiern ...grad so am besprechn,da steht usner Pala ausm afk auf, sagt dass er kurz hühnchen essen war und rennt laut schreiend in den Raum
> LEEEEERRROOOOYYYY








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Laber ned, das war Leeroy Jenkins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. März 2008)

2ter boss in bwl. Mein bruder und ich stehen da oben auf der Plattform (rest vom raid unter uns)
Drücke ausversehen autolauf falle runter und pulle boss
Glücklicherweise heilt gerade ein priester aus spaß und hat so aggro bekommen und ist als erster gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crult (18. März 2008)

Ich als Jäger hatte einmal bei Maulgar ausversehen mit MD nen Multishot gemacht das war geil als dann plötzlich 3 auf denn main tank los sind und der Mage von denen dann angefangen hat zu bomben.

Raid war innerhalb von 10 Sekunden tot.^^


Deshalb rate ich alle Jägern:



MACHT MD UND MULTISHOT WEIT WEIT WEIT WEIT AUSEINANDER DAS KANN BÖSE ENDEN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch geil war zwar kein Bosspull aber trotzdem geile Sache mit MD.
Ein Kumpel und ich waren unterwegs und er geht AFK.
Ich pull nen Mob mit MD auf ihn drauf und stell mich tot er stirbt, kommt wieder und hat erst mal ganz schön blöd geguckt, warum er als 70 in Winterspring gestorben ist geschweige denn überhaupt Aggro gezogen hat.^^


----------



## Sh00ter (18. März 2008)

Ein Schurke ausn Raid bei Voidreaver...

Der schaut was im Atlasloot nach, kommt auf Autolauf und pullt ihn. natürlich fix gewanished und der Dicke lief auf die anderen 24 Leute los =) die Hälfte war afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja nach ner Runde Reppkosten war wieder alles in Ordnung ;P


----------



## Alogian (18. März 2008)

Bei mir in Zul Aman. Wir stehen vor Nalorakk. Ich wollte fix in meine Emails schauen weil wir noch 5 Minuten Pause hatten. Um aus WoW raus zu kommen habe ich Alt+Tab gedrückt. War alles schön, hab mails beantwortet, dann  öffne ich wieder wow und wundere mcih warum alle tot sind. Hab als Pet attack Taste Tab >.<


----------



## Dalaran (18. März 2008)

Da kann ich auch was sagen... bei ZF... Wir waren da alle drinne als Plötzlich der Bos kommt, weil ein Mob gefurchtet wurde und den geholt hat... Logische Folge------> Wipe... leider hatten wir dann so lange bis wir wieder in der Ini waren, da war die Promt zurückgesetzt...

Naja wir haben dann alle Unsichtbarkeitstrank geshcluckt und sind so weit wies ging geschlichen^^ Schlussendlich haben wirs dann noch geschaft aber weil der Magier schluld am Wipe war musste er die Repkosten in geasmmthöhe von 20 Gold zahlen^^ Naja war nicht viel für ihn er ging einmal im Brachland angeln und er hatte das Geld wieder^^ Was mir sonst nich einfällt... ich bin mit nem Kollege in Tanaris bei diesem Dorf (Name vergessen war lange nicht mehr da^^) Und Der Vollidiot hat i-wie ne Rot allergie und pullt den Greifenmeister... Naja wir waren 10 Hordis im lager... alle tot da sie helfen wollten^^ Die Allis standen einfach nur da und haben sich Schlappgelacht!


----------



## Cyress (18. März 2008)

Ich hab da 2 Sachen, ist zwar schon etwas länger her, aber war lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nr. 1 (zwar kein Pull, aber cool):
Mitten im Bossfight gegen Nefarian (war bei 60% oder so) der Tank plötzlich im TS: "Ich bin geflogen!" Panik im TS, dmg Stop, Heiler weiter heilen... Ende vom Lied war: Tank hat die Aggro nicht verloren und Nefarian lag im Staub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nr. 2:
Ansage im TS: Letzter Huhuran Try für heute. (Damals lag die noch nicht in meiner damaligen Gilde und Naxx gabs noch nicht) Sprechen also alles ab, bereiten uns vor, laufen hoch und pullen. Warten, gucken blöd: "Wo ist der Tank?" Tank im TS "Oh, sry, ich bin in die falsche Richtung gelaufen. Und ich wundere mich schon wo die bleibt!" XD Sooo geil! War natürlich nen Wipe, was auch sonst ohne Tank. 

War btw. beide Male der selbe Tank. Das zweite war zwar etwas ärgerlich, aber wir haben uns trotzdem ausgeschüttet vor lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (18. März 2008)

NightCreat schrieb:


> bei maggi jäger visiert kanalisierer an hat aber dummerweise pet draufgeschickt



ja wenn sowas 5mal passiert is es nimmer lsutig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suina (18. März 2008)

Es is zwar kein Fehlpull aber dennoch ein echt guter Lacher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich weiss nicht mehr genau wie das ablief...
War glaub bei Teron Bluttschatten im Black Temple...
Alle rennen zu dem rüber und n paar Sekunden später wird der Tank seltsamerweise mit 2 Schlägen vom Boss gekillt... alle rennen richtung Tür um dannach gerezzt zu werden...
Nur 2 hatten überlebt: Ich (mit göttlichem eingreifen von nem andern pala) und ein hunter der sich natürlich tot gestellt hatte. Der Hunter springt auf und kündet im TS feierlich an das er überlebt hat.
Aber da der Boss so ein Debuff auf einen macht der nach gewisser Zeit zum Geist wird und danach sozusagen nochmal stirbt (ähnlich wie bei Priestern, nachm geist machen die nochma die sterbeanimation) ist der Boss nocheinma gekommen knallt unserm Hunter eins rein und verzieht sich wieder.
Am Ende durfte ich dann anfangen alle zu rezzen während wir uns im TS tränen gelacht hatten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der moment war richtig herrlich


----------



## killahunter (18. März 2008)

haha wisst ihr was mir passiert ist?! XD 
Habe mal in einem gruul raid Irreführung aufn heiler gemacht xD
hahaha krümme mich jetzt noch vor lachen!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (18. März 2008)

Vorhin ging ich schnell mit einer Random-Gruppe Karzhan um Marken zu ergattern...
Also standen wir auf der Terasse, bei der das Nightbane-Event stattfindet.

Wie ihr sicher wisst, geht es mit random-Groups immer heiter zu und her...
So dachte der MT dass wir den Boss gestern (da war ich nicht dabei) schon gelegt hatten.
Plötzlich wurde gepullt und wipe^^


----------



## Cyress (18. März 2008)

Ach, mir ist da noch was schönes eingefallen. =)

Wipe bei Ragnaros. Gerade alle wieder aufgestanden und sind am buffen und reggen etc. was man halt so macht bevor man nen Boss pullt. Da rennt auf einmal ein Krieger nach vorne und hüpft einmal um Raggi herum. Ergebnis war natürlich ein weiterer Wipe. Raid war ja noch nicht bereit. XD Ich frage mich bis heute, warum der das damals gemacht hat. oO


----------



## Aerias (18. März 2008)

Unser erster Karathress "Try". Standen im Raum und unser tank pullt ausversehen einen Fungusgigant inklusive Karathress und seiner drei Adds. Es vergingen etwa 5 Minuten und eine seeehr lange TS Diskussion bis jemand gesagt hat: Ähm, warum is der mob named?...

Oder auch damals in AQ 20, wo jemand Autorun die Klippe bei Buru runtergefallen ist und der denn durch die gesamte INstanz gerannt ist, weil alle infight waren :/

Oder der gute alte gang von Sarture über den BUg Family Gang... unser MT hat damals ich glaub den halben Gang noch mitgebracht xD


----------



## Kiros0017 (18. März 2008)

Bei mirs wasr bei Maggi.
Ich hatte schon denn Kanalisierer im Target und dann irgendwie rechts geklickt und bin aus langweile gerade aus gerannt und dann Das tor geht runter.


----------



## Te-Rax (18. März 2008)

Dann kommt mal meine kleine Geschichte...von der Draenei Pristerin...Sûnny.

Wir waren mit der Gilde erfolgreich durch Karazhan gezogen und standen dann vorm Prinzen, an den wir schon 2 mal gewiped sind. Unser Raidleiter war schon ziehmlich genervt denn alle waren ziehmlich müde, an dem Tag sind die Feuerelementare ziehmlich blöd gefallen...
Alle waren zum Kampf bereit, gereggt und gebufft es konnte losgehen!
Unser Raidleiter der gleichzeitig unser MT ist läuft in die rechte ecke des Balkons um den Boss zu pullen. Ein Schuss, ein treffer, der Boss lief auf unseren MT zu... Celegil (so der epische Name unseren Raidleiters) setzt zum ersten schlag an UND der Prinz dreht plötzlich um und rennt unerklärlicherweise auf die Arme Sûnny zu! 1hit...und der Prinz stellt sich wieder gemühtlich zu seinem Platz hin...
Ein Gelächter im TS und lustige parolen wie "Gesichts Aggro! Hahahahaha" waren ca. 15 keien ausnahme mehr. Sûnny war schon für ihre bekannten pulls in ZG und bei ubrs wo sie viel gepullt hat...aber nichts, aber auch garnichts getan hat.
So erzählet nun all denen ihr kennen tun, die Geschichte von Sûnny der Priesterin deren Gesicht niemand schön Fand....



PS: Bei längeren Geschichten neige ich zu Rechtschreib- und Grammatik fehlern, also bissl mitdenken wenn ihr ein fehler findet und dann passts. 

Würd mich aber auch freuen wenn überhaubt jemand das gelesen hat ;D


----------



## Dagøn (18. März 2008)

In meiner alten Gilde gab es einen Mage, der immer nen Pyro angetäuscht hat, 
wir waren grad bei Maulgar, zu dem Zeitpunkt war der noch nie down bei uns. 
Da sagt der Raidleader im TS:"Irgendwann verkackt er es."

Ja, vor dem nächsten pull wollte er nochmal nen Pyro ansetzen(und dann abbrechen), 
aber diesmal hatte er Geistesgegenwart vorher gezaubert!! ...

Die Lache im ts war riesig!


----------



## Pandemonios (18. März 2008)

bei uns bekommen leute die neu in der gilde sind bei ihrem ersten raid (heimlich) ne irreführung beim pull...
allerding lassen wir die nur bei trash-gruppen verrecken..nicht bei bossen..ist aber immerwieder lustig anzusehen


----------



## Dorpuh (18. März 2008)

Schattenlab!Alle stehen bereit Tank will gerade auf murmur zulaufen und ich den Wichtel auf Stop position bringen damit alle immer den Buff bekommen und da passierts BAM ausversehen auf Feuerbal geklickt ja und der wichtel musste dran glauben!hat keiner damit gerrechnet und it´s a wipe^^


----------



## Valladion (18. März 2008)

"oO Warum läufste denn da rein, (Schurke) ?"
"Uuups, Stealth vergessen"


----------



## Megamage (19. März 2008)

Kenn ich...
Aber auch Hunter Pulls sind immer schön xDD


----------



## Oly78 (19. März 2008)

Moin!

Es war einmal ein kleiner Mage, der bekam einen Invite nach Gruul.

Nun schön und gut, der kleine Mage freut sich, wie die erfahrene Truppe alles ummäht und ziemlich schnell vor Gruul steht.

Ansage: Neu Buffen, Bufffood, Tränke, Elixiere und denn wird noch Magie verstärekn gebufft. Wer fertig ist läuft schon mal rein.....

Der Mage war fertig und läuft schon mal rein xD...

... heute weiß ich das man sich hinterm Tor direkt links in die Ecke stellt.


@ Pandemonios: Kann an Eurem "Ritual" nichts lustiges finden.


----------



## Schnorbus (19. März 2008)

Wir stehen schön vor Moroes,  ich schon einen mob im target um den in die eisfalle zu ziehen. Die meisten noch afk pinkeln, bier holen... wichtige dinge halt. Ich denk kannste ja noch fix ne kippe anmachen. Da fällt mir mein feuerzeug aus der Hand auf die Tastatur -> pull -> Wipe. Raidleiter kommt zurück und sieht das alle tot rumliegen "Wasn hier los???"

Seitdem rauch ich nurnoch NACH bossen


Und einmal beim Prinzen:
Tank pullt prima, ich soll schön Irreführung geben. Gesagt getan, plötzlich wetzt der Prinz auf uns zu und moscht den mage neben mir um. Mage:"Ka was das war, hatte aufeinmal son Fadenkreuz überm Kopf". da muss ich wohl in der spalte verrutsch sein und ihm die Irreführung statt dem Tank gegeben ham. Naja hmas alle mit humor genommen, vor allem weil der Prinz trotzdem down ging.


----------



## Te-Rax (19. März 2008)

Der berühmte Leroy Jenkins pull wurde ja schon erwähnt, hier mal der Link zu dem Video http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU
Leroy ist bzw. war ein Paladin der den nerv hatte im Raid in die etlichen Drechkins zu rennen und die berühmten Worte "LEEEEEEEERRRRROOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYY JEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNSSSSSS!!!" ins TS zu brüllen, sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonnezickzack (19. März 2008)

Muss sagen, dass ich das Video echt noch nicht kannte. Finde es sehr witzig. ^^


----------



## Yagilius (19. März 2008)

Heute BWL(Pechschwingenhort) vor Vaelastraz dem Drachen.:

Einem unserer Paladine war ziemlich Langweilig, weil noch paar Leute aus der Gruppe nicht die Preq hatten und durch UBRS laufen mussten. Das dauerte wirklich ziemlich lange 20-30Minuten und da wurde unserem BT-MH Paladin Langweilig und er hat aus langweile den Boss gepullt es es gab ein Wipe.

Und das ist kein WITZ es war ein Paladin der aus Langweile gepullt hat. Ich als Leader hab gefragt wer war das und so aufeinmal kommt seine Nachricht.: "Na jetzt wirds ja spannend hier :>" !
Im TS haben alle gelacht usw naja ich konnte und wollte ihn nicht kicken weil er ein guter Freund der Gilde war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Grotznikk (19. März 2008)

Bei mir war es auch in Kara...
Unser Heal-Schami setzt die Totems, auf einmal kommt die Maid angerannt
alle beim rausrennen gewiped und der schami hat -100 dkp bekommen xD
(wobei man für eine Raidteilnahme 250 dkp bekam)


----------



## yam (19. März 2008)

bei solarian nach dem patch wo sie genervt worden ist, muss jedenfalls tanken .. raidleader erklärt die takke .. 2 tanks waren dabei ... sprich mich etwas mit dem anderen ab .. er genau soviel plan wie ich .. fangen an  ... erste bombe ich! fliege in die luft und zack alle tod =P


----------



## Killuakun (21. März 2008)

War wohl in BWL bei Vael, als ich meinen Wichtel stellen wollte und net dran gedacht hab das der schon aggro war... naja, alle in UBRS Feuerresi buff geholt zuvor, Raidleader war ziemlich sauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (21. März 2008)

Gesichtsaggro WTF!


----------



## Fundixi (21. März 2008)

Endboss: Kael'thas Raum

Bosspull
Raidleader Zitat "Ehm Tank, hier links steht noch ne Gruppe?"

Wipe ^^

Tank Nick wird hier mal nicht genannt, da er jedesmal beim betreten des Raum immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wird (Gröl im TS). Er ist glaub ich gestraft genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tHe aXe (21. März 2008)

Neulich bei Ala'r: Raidlead ist grade dabei den Encounter den Neulingen zu erklären, als es aufeinmal wer im TS aufschreit : "WTF, wo zum Teufel kommt der Flammenpuffer her?"

Alle nehmen Alar ins Target und sehn wie er vollgedottet ist. Da ist der Hexer vor lauter Ungeduld, beim hherumspringen an die falsche Taste gekommen^^


----------



## $h00t3r (21. März 2008)

zu dem Thema kann ich einiges sagen hab da mal so 3 geschichten von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Wir waren darmals in MC standen das erste mal vor Ragnaros  ich hatte fraps an für Screenshot auf der 2. und stand in reichweite von Raggi als ich mein Interface ausgeblendet habe und auf die 2 drücke für einen schönen und zerstörischen Screen da die 2 mein Moonfire auslöste und alle noch am buffen waren Boom Wipe es war ein witziger und für manche ein nicht witziger Wipe.

2. Wir waren in aq20 bei moam ich hab mit einem kollegen zusammen gespielt als ich autolaufen anmachte ging in dem moment mein AntivirenProgramm an und ich lief genau in moam rein weil ich nicht mehr so schnell ins spiel kam  alle sind gestorben außer ich.

und die dritte geschichte is auch sehr interresant 

3. Wir waren mit ein paar leuten im Ts als ein hunter von einem kumpel ausm Ts rein kam das war darmals als grad die grünen drachen dar waren alle guten gilden von unserem server standen im Dämmerwald um den zu tästen wir so zu dem hunter pull den mal er rannte auf den drachen zu pullte in und mind 200 spieler sind gestorben das war ein spaß im ts außer für die anderen die den allgemein chanel zu flamten .


----------



## SouLLady (21. März 2008)

BRD - ich steh mit meiner Stammgrp vor dem Feuerboss Botschafter Flammenschlag, wir noch im Vorraum, alle reggen.

Tank geht eben AFK, ich setz mich mit dem Mage hin, weil oom u so und plötzlich rennt der Boss raus, direkt auf mich zu, 2hit umgefallen, dreht sich um und stellt sich wieder hin, als wär nix gewesen o0

Is heute noch der Brüller..


----------



## SouLLady (21. März 2008)

was mir noch einfällt xD

mein lieber freund, der healpala, bei gruul - grow 10, gruul 2%, halber Raid tot gewesen damals (oh ja, unsere ersten tries waren doch noch toll..) und pala wollt handauflegen drücken, verklickt sich u gibt dem tank die bubble - zing, aggro weg, 1% wipe^^


----------



## Afghane (21. März 2008)

MC => Garr tot. Der Raid stellt sich auf die kleine Plattform und macht sich für Geddon bereit... auf einmal im ts "Ups, ich glaube, ich habe den falschen erwischt!" => ZACK! Shazzrah inc.


----------



## Silverquest (21. März 2008)

ohja gestern in bt bei Najentus Wollte unser mt die Beiden grossen Elementare pullen hab aber NAjentus gleich mitgebracht^^


----------



## XNeo (21. März 2008)

Ruhesteine können einem bei fehlpulls die Repkosten erparen!...

Neulich bei Gruul, alle sitzen schon bereits in der Kammer, das Tor hinter uns...
Die Hälfte Afk weil wir ne 5 min pause einlegen wollten als dann plötzlich ein 
Mage aus versehen auf die Blinktaste kommt oO und natürlich Gruul Pullt
ich dann kurz überlegt, was machste was machste bin selber mage hmm so unsichtbarkeit
klappt nicht immer dann habe ich einfach meinen Ruhestein genommen XD  zu schade das man
im Kampf keine Portale machen kann, sonst hätte ich meinen Raid mitnehmen können...
Und zum Glück war mein Ruhestein in Area 52, somit war ich dann einer der ersten die wieder drinne waren
... schön repkosten gespart ;O  (zu schade das man das nur 1 mal pro stunde machen kann ;/ )


----------



## bagge93 (24. März 2008)

die autowalk-pulls sind hier ja schon öfter vorgekommen^^...nja mir is auch schon passiert: hdz1 hero stehen vorm durnholde eingang und warten auf den tank...ich stell mich zu den andernlass meine hand auf wasd und vertief mich solang ins tv...als ich wieder auf den bildschirm guck seh ich wie ich mitten rein renn und das war nichma autowalk sondern einfach w...wa so müde habnich gemerkt das ich die taste gedrückt hab =) war zum glück ne nette gruppe...leider hat der heal versucht mich zu retten und so is der rest auch draufgegang
war mir dann schon etwas peinlich

richtig lustig war auch als mein kumpel (wir waren am skypen) den ich eh immer n bischn ärger in tempel seiner grp erzählt hat er hätte für sie auf heal umgeskillt obwohl er vergelter war^^ der grp isses aufgefallen, haben dann im arsenal geguckt und er nur so "verdammt, ich bin aufgeflogen!"...ich fands echt lustig ihm wars sau peinlich^^ nja selber schuld xD


----------



## Megannyn (24. März 2008)

Hatten am Samstag in Kara zwei mehr oder weniger Witzige Pulls:
1.Pull: Maid, Raidleiter sagt "Meg (ich), stell dich mal da drüben auf." Ich renn schräg rüber am Podest entlang, kommt die Maid auf mich zu und haut mich mit 2 Schlägen um. Ich noch voll verdattert hatte ka, dass ich die gepullt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dann krieg ich nen Battlerezz. Nächste Sekunde: "Heiliges Feuer auf Megannyn" Wieder tot... Wenigstens haben die anderen 9 die Maid ohne mich geschafft und es gab keinen Wipe...
2.Pull: Kurator, die hinterste Mobgruppe muss noch weg. Tank pullt Kurator ist weit um die Ecke. Kurator kommt mit. Pala opfert sich für Priester, Priester sagt: "Jetzt bitte schnell sterben!" Wir haben uns schlapp gelacht, das klang witzig xD

Und dann hab ich noch was witziges war aber nicht beim Boss. Ich, damals noch nicht 70, bin mit ein paar super equipten im Tiefensumpf. Der Priester langweilt sich und übernimmt von der Gruppe die grade bekämpft wird einen mit Genadkenkontrolle, ruft "Für Illidan!" und springt dann mit dem Mob ne hohe Rampf runter. Alle anderen Mobs sind tot, wir hocken uns hin und warten... und überlegen was der wohl alles mitbringt. Der Mob taucht auf, alleine. Hat der Priester Glück gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lavandra-Frostmourne (24. März 2008)

Vor etwa 2 Monaten bei Archimonde.
Tank läuft rein und ein Pala will ihm den 100% Critheal verpassen und drückt ihm die Meleebubble drauf.
Fazit: Wipe

Oder damals in MC. 
Leader: " Sauber, mal ohne zu adden durchgekommen." 5min später kam der Warlock der AFK war wieder mit der freudigen Rückmeldung "Hab ausversehen Golemagg geaddet"
Wir wieder reingelaufen, gebufft laufen über die Brücke und gehn wieder ans Trashpack und grad war der erste Mob down, kommt Golemagg wieder um die Ecke. Leider ist bis heute nicht rausgekommen wer es denn nun war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (24. März 2008)

Za, die Mobgruppe vor Jan'alai...
Ich soll einen Sheeppull machen.
Habe Sheep auf Shift-8 liegen, Blink auf 8, erwische jedoch Strg-8 und 
blink mich direkt zu den Trollen :>


----------



## mike1982 (24. März 2008)

Tach auch,

wat immer schön ist und einen Wipe herbei ruf ist der Tiefschwarzen Grotte. 

Wenn ein Vollidiot beim Vorletzteb Boss alle Schallen entzündet, wären alle noch den Boss niedknnüppeln. Das gibt immer Spaß wenn allem Mobs auf einmal rein rennen.

Mfg
mike


----------



## ego1899 (24. März 2008)

ok hab nen neuen...

blutkessel, zweiter boss... weiß nich wie er heißt, das fliegende fette vieh mit den tentakeln halt...

naja der is ja in so ner kammer "eingesperrt" sag ich mal, genau wie die 4 gruppen von mobs im raum davor, die kommen ja erst wenn man den hebel zieht, zuletzt der boss... und die sind ja auch erst dann ein target...

jedenfalls hab ich mich ganz vorne an die tür vom boss gestellt weil ich nen screenshot von dem machen wollte (warum auch immer) und auf einmal kommt der auf mich zu! ich geh ein stück zurück und find das noch lustig...

dann fliegt der auf einmal DURCH das tor oder wie man das ding nennen mag... hätten uns ja gefreut dann hätten wir erstmal den legen können und dann die mobs in den anderen 4 räumen...
nur dumm das der kein target war und wir ihn nich angreifen konnten und er die ganze gruppe ausgelöscht hat... dummer bug halt

naja aber war niemand wirklich sauer auf mich weil ich mal wieder was unmögliches geschaft hab xD


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (24. März 2008)

Der einzige der mir einfällt denn ich gemacht habe war in Kloster, wir bekämpfen gerade eine Gruppe links neben den Altar. Und was mache ich ich gehe zu nah zum Boss pulle ihn und er macht geschnetzeltes aus uns (tötet uns)...^^


 Dann kam nur das nächste mal: Nicht zu nah zum Altar *g*

 Auch ein schlimer pull, was kein Bos Pull war , war mein 1.Mal Zul Farrak, da man ja so auf die Gräber klicken konnte und man da Gold bekam öffente ich gleich 3-4 und habe irgendwie die Trolle übersehen die rauskamen.... wir wipten und die Leute sagten dann: Nicht die Greäber aufmachen *g* Seitdem mache ich nie mehr ein Grab in ZF auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cell81469 (24. März 2008)

kara maiden

alle aufstellung genommen...


ein magier will noch bisserl mana reggen weil er manasmaragd gezaubert hat....



blinzelt voll inne maiden rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (24. März 2008)

Ausgangsituation :
Stehen vor Gruul .
Taktik wir über ts erklärt

In dem Moment wird ausversehen gepullt.
Zack Tor zu .
Gruul nimmt unseren Raid auseinander.
Der Raidleiter erklärt weiter.

"Und wie ihr hier sieht schmeißt er euch herum, und genau so macht mans nicht den wenn man zu nah aneinander steht stirbt man genau so wie x und y gerade usw... "
Ich  hab mich krümelig gelacht ....


----------



## Metatrom (24. März 2008)

Grüße,

der tollste Pull war damalz wir zum ersten mal in Kara bei der Maid.
Der Raid hat grade alles rein geschmissen und durch gebufft und gereggt.

Der Tank stürmt an und läuft an der vorbei, dadurch wird sie zwar gepullt aber der Tank aht keine Aggro und läuft erst mal zu den Heiler usw ^^


----------

